# CHRISTCHURCH - New Zealand!



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

The ethnic mix is quite amazing compared to the part of New Zealand where I'm from (Auckland). Almost like a different country sometimes.


----------



## ntly1 (Jul 21, 2006)

what is the population of this city ??:?


----------



## cartel' (Jan 20, 2007)

^^380,000 in city, 430,000 in metro


----------



## cartel' (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are more some pics I've taken over the last year or so...


----------



## cartel' (Jan 20, 2007)

*continued...*


----------



## cartel' (Jan 20, 2007)

that's enought for now:guns1:


----------



## cartel' (Jan 20, 2007)

well, feel free to comment guys, don't be shy....


----------



## cartel' (Jan 20, 2007)

*Skyline, if you can call it one....*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Time for a new set.*


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

*Christchurch Anglican Cathedral at Night*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! That's a mini Melbourne, even with a mini Yarra! Beautiful! Nowhno: hno: hno: hno: Can you tell me what is that thing hanging in the wires in the 25th picture from top to botton...?hno: hno: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

good question, but I have no idea, a stairway to heaven i guess


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cartel said:


> good question, but I have no idea, a stairway to heaven i guess


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

*Firemens Memorial*

Made from steel from the the World Trade Centres that collapsed on 9/11. A gift from the City of New York to the City of Christchurch.

The Plaques explain the story...............


----------



## monicaco (Apr 7, 2005)

I HAVE NO WORDS!!!! I´ll just ask for more pictures please.

Congratulations to Christchurch citizens!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Cross fingers that I get to see the Garden City this year. I have only heard good things about Christchurch. Thanks to everybody for all the lovely pics.


----------



## Paulsy (Nov 6, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Great pics, I used to talk to some mate from there at MSN and he said the city was pretty cold hehe, but I had never seen any such detailed pics.


It certainly isn't the tropics! That said it's generally pretty mild but as with a lot of cities near to the sea at these latitudes (43 S) the sea breeze is cold most of the year and can really spoil an otherwise nice day. Climate is really like a slightly warmer and fair bit sunnier version of England. Great place to live though especially if you like the outdoors.


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Christchurch bids to host the 2018 Commonwealth Games*

Group probes Games bid 
By KEVIN TUTTY - The Press | Tuesday, 30 January 2007

A Christchurch group is investigating bidding for 
the 2018 Commonwealth Games. 
The group, which formed an incorporated society last year, includes Neil Blanchfield, who has organised several sporting events in Christchurch, including the Golden Oldies rugby tournament. 

Blanchfield, and John Filsell, the Christchurch City Council's manager of recreation and sport, will meet New Zealand Olympic Committee (NZOC) members and the events division of Sport and Recreation New Zealand (Sparc) in Wellington on Thursday to learn more about what is required by the London-based Commonwealth Games Federation for a bid. 

Filsell said yesterday that the group wrote to former city council chief executive Lesley McTurk last year, asking the council's opinion on a bid. 

"Dr McTurk replied saying the council had a long history in sports events and that it would work with any stakeholders to establish if a bid was feasible," he said. 

"She also said a significant central government contribution would be essential for the Games to come to Christchurch. 

"Thursday's meeting will explore the options surrounding a bid. After that, my next port of call would be reporting back to stakeholders and the council's Creating Stronger Communities group. 

"If they decided to go any further, it would then have to go before the council for guidance on how to proceed. It's at a very early stage, with no commitments." 

He said no-one at the council had looked at what venues would be required. 

"That's the sort of information we would discuss on Thursday," he said. 

"Others things to ask will be, is it at all feasible? What are the costs involved? What are the venue requirements? What infrastructure does a city need? Are our transport, accommodation and volunteer networks big enough? How does central government feel about New Zealand making a bid? 

"If we tick the boxes on these questions and present the information to the council, it's up to them to give a steer on whether to proceed further or say it's out of our league." 

Although the Games are 11 years away, the bid will have to be made in the next four years. The 2018 Games will probably be awarded in 2011. 

The 2014 Games will be allocated by the Commonwealth Games Federation at a meeting in Sri Lanka in November. 

Christchurch held the Games in 1974 and, in a rarity for the Games, made a profit of $1.3 million. The size of the Games have burgeoned since then. 

In 1974 there were 10 sports and 1276 competitors, but competitor numbers exploded when team sports were introduced at the 1998 Kuala Lumpur Games and the number of sports was expanded to a maximum 17. 

NZOC secretary-general Barry Maister said the Games were "right on the fringe for New Zealand". 

"There would need to be a greater appetite for government support for an event this large," he said. 

"I don't want to knock anyone's enthusiasm and I'd love to see the Games in New Zealand, but it's a big ask. 

"I'm mindful of what's going on at the moment with the three cities who are bidding for 2014. The literature and glossy publications we are getting, plus invitations to visit their countries, all expenses paid, to see their facilities gives an indication of the costs of staging the whole thing. 

"The cost of bidding alone is large, and India has raised the bar in terms of subsidies to athletes. You could argue that's part of getting the Games, but it's set a bar and I'm sure the ones in 2014 won't be able to match it. The NZOC's view is we would love to have a Comm Games and we'll support anyone who wants to put their hand up." 

A feasibility study on New Zealand again hosting the Games was done last year by Sir Ron Scott, the chairman of the 1974 Games organising committee. The study concluded the Games were out of New Zealand's reach, but Maister said Sparc, which commissioned the study, wanted more information


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

This is exciting news - thanks for sharing with the wider SSC community 

We've got a thread started up in the New Zealand thread section - all welcome to join and comment.

:cheers:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Christchurch crew would have seen all these before*








[/QUOTE]



































[/QUOTE]


















































































weather permiting, I'll take a heap of new photos on the weekend


----------

